
EFF flips Bird the bird, says Boing Boing post doesn’t violate copyright law - e1ven
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/01/eff-flips-bird-the-bird-says-boing-boing-post-doesnt-violate-copyright-law/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18885768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18885768)

